# Had a visit from a local tonight



## Toska (Mar 28, 2016)

We find this guy all the time curled up snoozing in the feed shed or hanging out around the chook pens but this was the first time we've found it so near the house.
My parter was looking for something on the back veranda and managed to walk head first into it (he actaully headbutted it because he wasn't paying attention) as it was stretching out from the old fridge it's on to the cage my conures are in hoping to make a meal out of them.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice looking Coastal! How big was this guy?


----------



## Toska (Mar 29, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Nice looking Coastal! How big was this guy?



At a guess I'd say around the 6 foot mark


----------

